# SPI pre-open auction



## elbee (29 March 2017)

Anyone aware of a change in the pre-open auction procedure on the SPI 200 futures contract?

The pre-open auction settlement previously occurred at 9:49:30 but this has disappeared from my IB data feed from the beginning of last week.

I have not been able to find any info on the ASX website and don't know if this is a change by the exchange or IB.


----------



## skc (29 March 2017)

elbee said:


> Anyone aware of a change in the pre-open auction procedure on the SPI 200 futures contract?
> 
> The pre-open auction settlement previously occurred at 9:49:30 but this has disappeared from my IB data feed from the beginning of last week.
> 
> I have not been able to find any info on the ASX website and don't know if this is a change by the exchange or IB.




It's a change made by ASX. I don't have a link but I just heard the guys talking about it. It is definitely not a IB issue.


----------



## elbee (29 March 2017)

OK, thanks skc.


----------



## elbee (29 March 2017)

This change is apparently a result of the new NTP trading platform the ASX implemented from 20 March.


----------



## traderxxx (31 March 2017)

elbee said:


> This change is apparently a result of the new NTP trading platform the ASX implemented from 20 March.



Hi Guys,
i can still see my pre auction price on the spi, same as always,
but mine has always started at 9.40 and finished at the official
open at 9.50, all syd. time.
where do you guys see your auction?  on the chart or elsewhere?


----------



## cactoose (24 February 2021)

This thread was last used a couple of years ago, but does anyone have access to the SPI 200 pre-open data now?

I'm with CQG data and trade routing and I don't see anything in my DOM until 9:50am on the dot.  Does anyone else have access to them prior to the opening bell at 9:50am? or is it not provided by the ASX to any broker/data feed?

If it is available, does anyone know where I could get free access to just the pre-open bid/offer prices?  It don't need depth, I just want to know where it's likely to open.  It's not worth paying for another data feed just for that alone, but it would be really handy to have.


----------



## Stromboli (10 September 2021)

cactoose said:


> This thread was last used a couple of years ago, but does anyone have access to the SPI 200 pre-open data now?
> 
> I'm with CQG data and trade routing and I don't see anything in my DOM until 9:50am on the dot.  Does anyone else have access to them prior to the opening bell at 9:50am? or is it not provided by the ASX to any broker/data feed?
> 
> If it is available, does anyone know where I could get free access to just the pre-open bid/offer prices?  It don't need depth, I just want to know where it's likely to open.  It's not worth paying for another data feed just for that alone, but it would be really handy to have.



Hi Cactoose 

Not very helpful but I can confirm data vendors do still have access to the pre-open IP and DOM. I use Bloomberg hence why this is not that helpful, I have no idea where else you can get it but it does still exist.


----------

